# Dead skin/ pimple/scar question???



## Kimmi201 (Sep 28, 2006)

So a few days ago i got this stupid stupid pimple..RIGHT in the* CENTER* of the tip of my nose..it was a lil pimple but very red and looked terrible cause it was right in the middle..after a few days i did my popping method...warm towel...steralized ..i kept putting benzoyl peroxide/ acv on it and it was drying up but it was still really red..

i finally picked the dead skin off which was easy cause it was dryed up n dead and i figured it was ready to gently scrape/ peel off cause it came off easy (didnt stick to the skin or anythin) apparently itt wasnt ready cause the skin under it wasnt healed..there was very tender pink skin underneath ....its actually alot easier to cover now tho

..soooo this was yesterday and ive been slathering on neosporin/ vitamin e ever since ...should i be doing anything else?...so u guys think it will heal soon..? the only thing im concerned about is in the past if ive had any "raw skin" it usally grows that little bit of hard protectiveness over it by now and it hasnt its still pink n tender and sensitive to the touch....?????


----------



## Leony (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd leave it alone or just put something to make it heal faster and improve the skin.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 2, 2006)

I know how annoying pimples can be but you have to be careful not to pick and pop! Just dab some spot treatment or tea tree oil on it and leave it alone..


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 2, 2006)

Just give it some time! Acne is so annoying, but picking and poking will just make it last longer and it will be more likely to scar.


----------



## seramakeup (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi, you did right using benzoyl peroxide, using pure aloe vera as well after helps, try not to overload makeup on it and let it breath it should heal over night if your using the strong benzoyl...

I use pro-activ every night and if i have any pimples it clears them up over night accompanied by benzoyl...

The makeup i use Sacha also covers pimples completely cutting out all the redness and hiding everything... Maybe you should try it..

Sacha's Kamoflage foundation..

Good Luck


----------



## mthatxinh (Oct 2, 2006)

Drink a lot of water will help it disappear quickly.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 2, 2006)

everyone has given great advice. i think just be gentle to your skin and it will heal right up


----------



## TylerD (Oct 2, 2006)

Ice it down for sure!! I dont pick at all, I think its bad. But Ice it down and put Neosporin on. Time is our friend




. Just give it a while and should return to normal.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with Leony! No matter HOW utterly annoying a pimple is, or how much it hurts, I always try to leave them alone and let nature take its own course with them. I hope it's better soon sweetie!


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 4, 2006)

I use AcneFree pimple terminator. It is a gel-like treatment to heal/dry out pimples faster.


----------



## Kimmi201 (Oct 4, 2006)

wooohooo its gone..i just kept putting neosporin on it..constantly =) thanks for all your suggestions girls!!

( someone can delete this is they want ..it was just a quick question =) )


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 4, 2006)

YAY! Glad it went away



Now you know for next time!


----------



## bunnysmile (Jun 3, 2013)

[SIZE=8.5pt]I once popped a pimple and the skin around it suddenly became darker and it's really appealing &gt;.&lt; What is it and what should I do ?[/SIZE]


----------



## amandagreen (Jun 3, 2013)

Eeek..pimples and even tiny ones have us in such a state.

Benzoyl peroxide - good move.

Touching it and bothering it - not so good.

The best is to apply the benzoyl and pretty much leave it alone.

neosporin will help it to heal faster but you need to strat now with the vitamin E oil or bio oil to make sure it doesn't scar, it is after all on the tip of your nose!

I use Estee Lauder Double Concealer - covers up anything.


----------

